# Anyone seen this before??



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I just changed out the carbs on my 1991 johnson 200, and at around 1200-1500rpms I have a spark/flash inside the top carb every few minutes. This is with the silencer cover off. It is only the one carb doing this. I'm running it on the ear muffs and water hose. When it pops and flashes it blows the butterfly open a little. Other than that it seems to be running ok. I've never seen or heard of a flash inside a carb before. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe a rich/lean back fire? Shane where are ya? Shane Livingston would know,tremendous help with my Evinrude.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I have used Shane before and he was alot of help. I was just hoping someone would have seen this before and could give some direction.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------

